# Dino does a solo and shows off his Ibanez 8!



## nyck (Jun 25, 2006)

In Asesino's new video! It looks like a dark grey 8, not his lighter grey 8. Pretty sweet either way. I still can't tell if he has a low F# or not, because it isn't all that heavy. Maybe it's just me cuz I've been tuned to F# for a little bit.

http://myspace.com/asesino


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 25, 2006)

Too bad their outfits look retarded, hahahaha.


----------



## nyck (Jun 26, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Too bad their outfits look retarded, hahahaha.


They're pretty damn silly if you ask me haha.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah, its in F#.. Sounds pretty badass. Dino oneups himself once again \m/


----------



## bostjan (Jun 26, 2006)

Drop E, dude! 

EDIT: Darn I was wrong, it's F#, isn't it.


----------



## noodles (Jun 26, 2006)

Close, Bostjan. It appears to be drop-F# to me, since it is down in F#, and he is making one finger power chords. That headstock must resonate massively, since it he has a piece of foam behind the locknut!

Good lord is that fretboard wide. I wouldn't be able to play that.


----------



## David (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah, outfits look retarded... and I must say, for so much fretboard to use, that was a WEAK ass solo.


I want an 8!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 26, 2006)

Just cause he was doin 1 finger powerchords doesnt mean he wasnt doing fourths ;p 

And considering its death metal and its a slayer-esque solo, its not too bad. i'm glad to see Dino's expanding himelf.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought the solo was kind of cool. Nothing to write home about, one way or the other.

I didn't think the outfits were gay. Definately less lame than GWAR and more interesting than Slipknot, although they ought to just dress like they would normally dress.

Cool guitar, though, for sure.

Well, the first chord is a B5 with an added b5 and 11.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> yeah, its in F#.. Sounds pretty badass. Dino oneups himself once again \m/


 That is some heavy ass tone, nice drumming, the solo was pretty cool too for what it was.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 26, 2006)

I want his pickups! What are those? They sound kind of like X2N7 with a little more bass. What do you guys think?


----------



## SevenatoR (Jun 26, 2006)

What's he saying in the chorus?? "I'm the great cornholio"?


----------



## bostjan (Jun 26, 2006)

I think he said:

"No comprare esta disco!!!!  Esta rayado-ooooowa!!!!!"

Translation: "I will not buy this fucking piece of shit!!!!  It's scratched motherfucker!"


----------



## that guy (Jun 26, 2006)

its in f# ish tuning, he only has 3 unwound strings i think hes only using the e string,or higher frets on the b string , cuz his guitar tone has absolutly no balls


----------



## nyck (Jun 26, 2006)

bostjan said:


> I want his pickups! What are those? They sound kind of like X2N7 with a little more bass. What do you guys think?


They're probably 45DCs thru an Ibanez Thermion. I really don't like his tone that much in this song. I prefer his Mesa tone.


----------



## Naren (Jun 26, 2006)

Oo, he can solo. Not a great solo, but not bad either.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 26, 2006)

If you look the video up in YouTube, the chorus is the title of the song.. Regresando Odio or something of the sort. 

That guy - Unwound strings isnt a necessarily a indication of tuning. my guitars only have 2 unwound strings ;D


----------



## that guy (Jun 26, 2006)

metal ken- his guitar seems to be extended range , so if he had a high a string hed have to have it at around an 11 or 12 and if he could figure out how to do that ,then he is a genius ,unless hes got super huge string as in 13s and put an 8 or something, but no matter what ,at the scalelength of his guitar both are improbable


----------



## nyck (Jun 26, 2006)

I bet it atleast has a 27" scale.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 26, 2006)

that guy said:


> metal ken- his guitar seems to be extended range , so if he had a high a string hed have to have it at around an 11 or 12 and if he could figure out how to do that ,then he is a genius ,unless hes got super huge string as in 13s and put an 8 or something, but no matter what ,at the scalelength of his guitar both are improbable



Maybe... i'm pretty sure his tuning is something like 


GBEADGBE, down 1/2 step or F#BEADGBE.


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 26, 2006)

pretty sure I won't be buying that


----------



## Donnie (Jun 26, 2006)

yawn.
I just can't get into that kind of music.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 26, 2006)

For all the naysayers, Dino still owns & has still accomplished more than 99% of you.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 26, 2006)

I just think he could have done more with 8 strings.
Fear Factory sucks without him.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Shannon said:


> For all the naysayers, Dino still owns & has still accomplished more than 99% of you.


 I personally dig Dino.


----------



## nyck (Jun 26, 2006)

Donnie said:


> I just think he could have dome more with 8 strings.
> Fear Factory sucks without him.


It's only one song hehe.



It's like that new Lamb of God song. 



How similar do Pantera's Psycho Holiday, Cemetary Gates, and Cowboys from Hell sound? Yet they're all on the same album...


----------



## XEN (Jun 26, 2006)

I like Tony Campos too. He's a badass screamer.

People love to harp on Dino. I agree with Shannon, as I often do, that Dino has accomplished more than most of us, and I'd add that by delving into 8 string guitars he's furthering our cause.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 26, 2006)

nyck said:


> It's like that new Lamb of God song.


Well, I can't stand LOG.
This really heavy stuff just does nothing for me. I find it boring and lacking of groove. And, I just prefer Fear Factory to this. 
And trust me... I've heard plenty of Asesino to know that they do nothing for me.


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 26, 2006)

Shannon said:


> For all the naysayers, Dino still owns & has still accomplished more than 99% of you.




I'll never live up to what Dino has accomplished, but 99% of that song is boring, generic, and in a language that 5% of Americans don't speak...

Dino does rock the rhythm, though...

I'd like to hear the bastard rhythm child of Hetfield (circa AJFA), Dino (circa Demanufacture, Obsolete), and Scott Ian (circa all his sh*t)...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 26, 2006)

Shannon said:


> For all the naysayers, Dino still owns & has still accomplished more than 99% of you.



I used to be the type that did that, but the more i read about him, and the more interviews i read of him, the more respect i got for him. I think he's definately one of the best rhythm guitarists around now.


----------



## nyck (Jun 26, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Well, I can't stand LOG.
> This really heavy stuff just does nothing for me. I find it boring and lacking of groove. And, I just prefer Fear Factory to this.
> And trust me... I've heard plenty of Asesino to know that they do nothing for me.


Just examples. I personally like his work in FF _much_ more than his work in Asesino or Brujeria combined.


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 26, 2006)

that was pretty good... i mean not fantastic, but still defenetaly above average, the solo was pretty cool too....  

just listened to some of there songs on there myspace, wow, pretty good actually...


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 26, 2006)

ASESINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

I love Dino Cazares. He's always been one of my favorite guitarists. He might not be the best but I love his style. "Demanufacture" and "Obsolete" are among my all-time favorite albums. Asesino is cool too, simple perhaps but fun. 

I agree that Fear Factory is a complete joke without him, Christian is a disgrace, despite the fact he did a decent job emulating him on "Archetype", their newest album is completely worthless IMO.

Dino = \m/

LUCHADOR VIOLADOR!!!!!!!!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 26, 2006)

Thunderous  I likey, solo wasn't bad either.

Not my kinda music but wow do I want an 8 even moreso now.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 26, 2006)

urklvt said:


> I agree with Shannon, as I often do, that Dino has accomplished more than most of us, and I'd add that by delving into 8 string guitars he's furthering our cause.




Yeah, because according to the MySpace, the video for this aired June 24th on MTV2. Methinks the Heads of Hoshinso are going to be paying attention to see if there's any interest..... Especially since it clearly says Ibanez on the headstock, and since every instrument in video is either from Ibanez or Tama, making this, in effect, and 3 minute commercial for the company.

5 bucks says they release an 8 string at NAMM this year.


----------



## thedownside (Jun 26, 2006)

its a mexican slipknot with what might be the biggest guitar in the planet with the biggest man playing it 

and MAN that singer is the worst ever


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't dig this type of music, and they looked kinda silly, but goddamn that 8 is awesome. So awesome, in fact, that it fully makes up for any sillyness and makes things badass


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2006)

whoops double post, sorry...


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't even like death metal but I might have to pick it up.


----------



## TheReal7 (Jun 26, 2006)

I couldn't even watch past the first 30s.


----------



## nikt (Jun 26, 2006)

I like it a lot. Hope there will be some chops like in those demos I've posted some while ago.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 26, 2006)

Shannon said:


> For all the naysayers, Dino still owns & has still accomplished more than 99% of you.



Brittney spears have sold more then any metalband, that dont make her good.


----------



## Jason (Jun 26, 2006)

Goddamn Tony Campos can growl and scream i always kinda thought he could, but didn't realize he could that well on his own.


----------



## darren (Jun 26, 2006)

Since when do record sales equate to "accomplishment"?


----------



## BrianCarroll (Jun 26, 2006)

It's actually better than i thought. The sound is very good and Dino's Slayer-esque solo fits to the track IMO...

And... damn, I NEED this Ibby !!!


----------



## rogue (Jun 26, 2006)

whats with his eyes...


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 26, 2006)

i think 'doing more with 8 strings' is a HELLUVA lot easier said than done. 

The board is massive - you'd probably have to hike the guitar up to your nipples like a lot technical bassists do (who play basses with a lot of strings), for riffs and solos that involve more than 1 finger and 1 finger chords.

For just the riffing alone, to make it more complex than that, at that tempo - unless you have a CNC-machine-like picking hand with uber clear gear, it's probably going to sound like muddy shit anyway.

I'd definitely have to drop-tune the 8th string for one finger chording.

anyway, it wasn't nu-metal, so more power to him


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 26, 2006)

darren said:


> Since when do record sales equate to "accomplishment"?



Does beeing one of the most famous peopel with milliondollar contracts on endoursment count then. I would not want her life but I think she is pretty pleased. 

and she still sucks.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 26, 2006)

I saw that on saturday and I'm like...is that fat spanish guy Dino? It looks ALOT like his body build but I can't tell...then I was like...okay that must be him he's using an 8 string.

I think the Lucha masks are pretty cool.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 26, 2006)

This is cool shit man  I actually dig the solo, it's very very andreas kisser like, but if it's Dino then that's cool  Solo fits the song as well. I like this


----------



## Drew (Jun 26, 2006)

Shannon said:


> For all the naysayers, Dino still owns & has still accomplished more than 99% of you.



Be that as it may, that doesn't mean I want to listen to this. 

I like his rhythm tone here, actually, but that's really about it. The arpeggios in the solo really didn't belong there,I'm not into this type of singing or drumming, and the outfits?

Eh, I'm glad some of you guys are digging this, but it's not for me.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 26, 2006)

I still think Dino's playing is tight as fuck!

Like a lot of you have already said,i personally prefer the stuff he did with FF (or at least Demanufacture,Obsolete and Fear is The Mindkiller)but i still love the almost mechanical precision of his rhythym playing.

Dino kicks some serious ass


----------



## Krib (Jun 26, 2006)

Not quite heavy enough.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 26, 2006)

Krib said:


> Not quite heavy enough.




Yeah, he needs to eat more donuts.







I keed, I keed.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 26, 2006)

You guys slighting Dino don't get it. Dino has his own unique style which he pioneered and perfected. If it's not for you, so be it... but that doesn't change the fact he's awesome at what he does. The vast majority of his work with Fear Factory was awesome and innovative. I believe his compositions are a lot smarter than it may seem on the surface, he really knows what he's doing. Sure it didn't feature solos, but I can't really see solos working in their songs... they were perfect as is. Heavy, melodic, dense, and extremely atmospheric. Dino simply is awesome. 

Whoever compared Asesino to Slipknot, I doubt you've heard their debut album "Corridos de Muerte", its just straight up brutality... nothing at all like Slipknot. Sure Asesino isn't great or anything, it is what it is... just some buddies having some fun and not taking themselves too seriously. Come on, one of their songs is called Luchador Violador (Wrestler Rapist).


----------



## bostjan (Jun 26, 2006)

I only said that there masks weren't as lame as Slipknot's masks or GWAR's costumes. I didn't mean that their sound nor attitude was similar to Slipknot's sound or attitude.

I like Dino's playing, too. I sure love listening to Dino-era Fear Factory, but I never really got into Brujeria. I thought this song sounded pretty cool, and I think Dino's tone kicks ass, even though I seem to be in the minority with that opinion.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 26, 2006)

I wasn't referencing your comment Bostjan. I was referencing:



thedownside said:


> its a mexican slipknot with what might be the biggest guitar in the planet with the biggest man playing it
> 
> and MAN that singer is the worst ever


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2006)

I didn't read the whole thread, but that song fucking kicks all sorts of ass.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but that song fucking kicks all sorts of ass.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but that song fucking kicks all sorts of ass.


^ Clearly, a man with taste.


----------



## TMM (Jun 27, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Too bad their outfits look retarded, hahahaha.


 +1 to that. Absolutely retarded.


----------



## CL7 (Jun 28, 2006)

TMM said:


> +1 to that. Absolutely retarded.



i think they look awesome. im lovin this song. im really startin to dig their other tracks aswell. dino and the drummer fuckin tear it up and tony is fuckin amazing at what he does. his vocals are beautiful in a brutal sense.

the only conflict im havin with this video is the fuckin KRANK head. all i gotta say to that is "WHAT THE FUCK?!!!!". i thought dino said he was strictly a line 6 dude. i cant believe how good the guitar sound is in this song. now christian wolbers(Fear Factory) cant blame his disgusting guitar sound on Krank's amplifiers anymore


----------



## TMM (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't know guys. I'll admit the drummer is insane, but listening to bands like Cryptopsy, Aborted, Goratory, Origin, Ion Dissonance, Cattle Decapitation, and Skinless on a daily basis, Asesino just doesn't cut it for me. I mean, if you're going to go heavy, why not go all the way.
Also admittedly, the guitar tone is incredible, but I'm not at all impressed by what he's doing with it.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 28, 2006)

Cattle Decapitation cuts it though? Give me a break. Asesino is 10000000000000000x heavier than Cattle Decapitation man. Cattle Decapitation is about as tame as they come. I'm with you on Cryptopsy and Aborted, but I just think Asesino is a lot catchier than those bands. Most grindcore is basically just nonsense.

I understand it's all about preference, but man... Cattle Decapitation lol. COCK AND BALL TORTURE owns all these bands!


----------



## giannifive (Jun 28, 2006)

Eh, this music is not my thing, but I'm glad other people dig it. The fretboard on that guitar is way too wide, IMHO.


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2006)

CL7 said:


> i think they look awesome. im lovin this song. im really startin to dig their other tracks aswell. dino and the drummer fuckin tear it up and tony is fuckin amazing at what he does. his vocals are beautiful in a brutal sense.
> 
> the only conflict im havin with this video is the fuckin KRANK head. all i gotta say to that is "WHAT THE FUCK?!!!!". i thought dino said he was strictly a line 6 dude. i cant believe how good the guitar sound is in this song. now christian wolbers(Fear Factory) cant blame his disgusting guitar sound on Krank's amplifiers anymore



I'm pretty sure he still is. I wouldn't be surprised if he had the Thermion in the video to help publicize it like the ads he did for the Toneblaster.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 28, 2006)

Am i missin it because i can't see a Krank head in that video. 
I'm pretty sure it is a Thermion head.

It definitely sounds like Dino is using the trem on that guitar too (albeit sparingly)which i'm quite surprised at.
I expected it to be the normal 'blocked off from the factory(or CS rather)' thing that Dino's always done.He's never been a trem user before.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 28, 2006)

A pro vegetarian metal band?

Cancelled x10


----------



## nyck (Jun 28, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Am i missin it because i can't see a Krank head in that video.
> I'm pretty sure it is a Thermion head.
> 
> It definitely sounds like Dino is using the trem on that guitar too (albeit sparingly)which i'm quite surprised at.
> I expected it to be the normal 'blocked off from the factory(or CS rather)' thing that Dino's always done.He's never been a trem user before.


Yeah it definetly looks like a Thermion, not a Krank. I'm glad Dino's not following the pack. 

About the trem. If you notice in the vid, he doesn't have a whammy bar lol. I think he just faked the whammy movement and only used it in the studio. I doubt Dino will use trems live, because of all the riffing he does, he wouldn't want to make the guitar go out of tune.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 29, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Cattle Decapitation cuts it though?



Do you mean in a live sense? Cause ive seen them live.. They opened up for.. Cryptopsy i think it was when i saw them, it was just lame. The whole sound was mud. The only thing that stood out was the vocalist's annoying rat squeak noises. Total lameness. Then they got owned by Cryptopsy afterward.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Do you mean in a live sense? Cause ive seen them live.. They opened up for.. Cryptopsy i think it was when i saw them, it was just lame. The whole sound was mud. The only thing that stood out was the vocalist's *annoying rat squeak noises*. Total lameness. Then they got owned by Cryptopsy afterward.


 ROFL, dude!


----------



## shredfreak (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice, really hope ibanez starts makeing a production 8 string though. Want one even more now


----------



## CL7 (Jun 29, 2006)

nyck said:


> About the trem. If you notice in the vid, he doesn't have a whammy bar lol. I think he just faked the whammy movement and only used it in the studio. I doubt Dino will use trems live, because of all the riffing he does, he wouldn't want to make the guitar go out of tune.



i don't man, i know you can get a similar "whammy" effect by simply letting the side of the palm of your hand bounce off the end of the bridge while your playing. it looked like he was doin that.


as for the krank thing....i got faced! and christians tone still sucks


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2006)

CL7 said:


> i don't man, i know you can get a similar "whammy" effect by simply letting the side of the palm of your hand bounce off the end of the bridge while your playing. it looked like he was doin that.
> 
> 
> as for the krank thing....i got faced! and christians tone still sucks



His tone does suck, no doubt.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

Dino's 7-string stuff sounded heavier, what's up with that lol.


----------



## noodles (Jun 29, 2006)

^ That's what you get for plugging into an Ibanez amp, I guess.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 29, 2006)

First of all, I doubt he actually recorded the Asesino LP with the Ibanez head. He used to claim to use the Ibanez TB heads too. It's endorser speak. No way he uses that junk.

Secondly, I thought his tone was alright


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

I know, but it's an 8-string, it should sound mammoth!


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 29, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> I know, but it's an 8-string, it should sound mammoth!



Not really.
A lot of people tune their 7's down to ridiculously low keys so the 8 is gonna' sound the same as a 7 tuned to that key,unless you were to play full 8 string barre chords and generally that ain't gonna' happen.

I think his sound is pretty cool on the Asesino stuff.
You can (or i mean i can,can't speak for everyone)tell it's Dino which is the one thing most guitarists struggle to achieve for their whole career.

Dino did,does and always will kick at least several different kinds of ass.


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> First of all, I doubt he actually recorded the Asesino LP with the Ibanez head. He used to claim to use the Ibanez TB heads too. It's endorser speak. No way he uses that junk.
> 
> Secondly, I thought his tone was alright



I'm pretty sure he still uses a POD Pro through a Mesa poweramp.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 3, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ROFL, dude!



Thats what its like dude, i hate to say it, but its that bad.. thats all you can make out.. its "WUGWUGUWUGWEEEEEEEEEEEEWUGWUGWEEEEE
over standard 4/4 downtuned grindcore with barely any structural changes. hehe.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 18, 2006)

regresando odio actually

=

IIIIIIII LOST MY OREOOOOOOOOOOOOO....


----------



## Loomer (Jul 19, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> First of all, I doubt he actually recorded the Asesino LP with the Ibanez head. He used to claim to use the Ibanez TB heads too. It's endorser speak. No way he uses that junk.
> 
> Secondly, I thought his tone was alright



+1 on the TB head.. Dear god that amp is uselesser than useless


----------



## skinhead (Sep 23, 2006)

did you listen the double bass? its very heavy.
dino roolz! that 8 string its bery heavy, i love that guitar
dino demuestre!


----------



## Jason (Sep 23, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I'm pretty sure he still uses a POD Pro through a Mesa poweramp.




like 8 years ago.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 2, 2006)

ok I wasnt impressed. The band look like WWF Wrestlers, and the kick drum was way to obtrusive in the mix. 

And the solo wasnt fantastic either.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 2, 2006)

Well... DINO rules....


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 10, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I saw that on saturday and I'm like...is that fat spanish guy Dino? It looks ALOT like his body build but I can't tell...then I was like...okay that must be him he's using an 8 string.
> 
> I think the Lucha masks are pretty cool.



Hmm Dino isn't spanish...

And about the chorus, they say "regresando odio, trato con demonios" Something like "taking back hate, I deal with demons"... Anyway "regresando odio" isn't gramathically correct. Dunno if it's some sort of mexican or else. I don't understand a fuck of the rest of the song  

I dig it, though


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2006)

I wonder what he used for this album, ampwise.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 11, 2006)

To all you guys making cracks about Dino's weight; yeah, you're kidding and all, but it's getting old, and it's childish. Yeah, he's overweight. So what, he can play, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 11, 2006)

Everything sounds in place to me. Strong vox, good production... solo is good, too.


----------



## Lozek (Oct 11, 2006)

They need to ban that album cover in India, I tell you.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeff said:


> To all you guys making cracks about Dino's weight; yeah, you're kidding and all, but it's getting old, and it's childish. Yeah, he's overweight. So what, he can play, and that's all that matters.



I totally agree. The guy's a great player.


----------



## the xkill X (Oct 13, 2006)

the 8 strings pretty sweet..I love his seven more with that reverse headstock.oo boy do i want that.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Oct 13, 2006)

I thought that song was horrible and generic, and it sounded like the drummer used a triggered bass drum. That was one of the huge flaws of FF imo, even though the industrial sound of it complimented the music itself. I'd take FF over this any day, regardless. The guitar is the only awesome part of the video, and the whole band, tbqh.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 14, 2006)

Asesino has some pretty good songs.. like "Asesino" - simple , fast , crushing...


----------



## Ryan (Oct 14, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> i'm glad to see Dino's expanding himelf.



Yah, he's expanding alright. lol


----------



## Pauly (Oct 14, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Yah, he's expanding alright. lol


----------



## Korbain (Oct 16, 2006)

Man i love that guitar!! The solo was pretty cool, not hard but it sounds pretty bad ass and worked well with the song. That singer was fucking shit though. I only watched up to the solo n turned it off it was pissing me off that much  lol. The whole costume thing was pretty bad ass, its not like that has been done before


----------



## kmanick (Oct 16, 2006)

that's one of the lamest fucking things I've ever seen.


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2006)

Don't really care too much for the masks, but whatever.


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 23, 2006)

cool, i thought dino was doing some project with tony. haven't heard any of it yet, i'll have to listen when i get home.


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 23, 2006)

Havent seen the video til now, Pretty good actually... BUT, fear factory....... 

silly masks


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2006)

The only other project I'd heard Dino doing was an unnamed band with Tommy from Vext on vocals and Tim Yeung(ex-Vital Remains) on drums. They haven't found a bassist yet. A buddy of mine is some kind of assistant or something for Dino and he said their new stuff is amazing.


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 23, 2006)

Finally gave it a watch/listen. Actually not that bad. The look is a little questionable but overall seems to be alright. Certainly has some potential


----------



## skinhead (Oct 28, 2006)

Dino knows what its a really rythim guitar.
Listen to brujeria, the song Hechando chingasos (greñudos locos II), when brujo says "he-chan-do chin-gasos" the really heavy riff.
Dino guitars its really heavy! i like that he is doing solos.
Huh, and people that says that dino doesn't needs an 8 because he doesn't do solo, its only because they are jeallous!


----------

